# S520 Hymer owner info needed



## Tanex (Mar 27, 2016)

Bought a 1996 Hymer S520 that arrived with no second battery nor any visible wiring as to where one should go. I see there is a space under the passengers seat but would like confirmation that this is where they should be. Do any S520 owners have a photo of the battery position. It would appear that it NEVER had a second battery. Very odd. The Electroblok is under the drivers seat. It is a LHD model and oddly has been converted to Euro 4.ny S520 that can help?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you saying that there is only an engine battery and no leisure battery in the habitation area?


----------



## Tanex (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes Healthy Varta battery under the bonnet. Indicator over rear door only registers one battery.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Tanex,

I'm not acquainted with your vehicle, however on my original Hymer B544, 1993 the habitation battery was located under the floor between the passenger seat and the passenger door. The habitation battery charger was under the passenger seat.

Sorry I cannot be more helpful.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Just a thought.......if you can locate the inline 50Amp spade fuse next to the vehicle battery, it might be useful to remove this and see if any 12volt systems are still available within the accommodation. If so....there may be a second battery lurking somewhere. If not....there is no second battery.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Am I reading this post wrong? I take it that the OP is stating that there is no habitation battery, or is he telling us that there is only one habitation battery?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

On my Hymer there are two leisure batteries, one under the passenger seat and one under the drivers seat... plus one I had fitted under side bench, all three bought together with the same output and fitted by a Hymer dealer in Huddersfield..

It would be strange for there not to be a habitation battery, maybe a previous owner took it out to save buying a new one, which would make him "daft like brush!"..

ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Drew...no hab battery!

Tanex....If there is space under one of the seats for it presumably the last owner simply removed it?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Does it have an Electroblok control unit? i.e. the box that distributes the 12v power and where most of the fuses are.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

My Hymer 550 has a weird tier of small shelves behind the driver's seat which hides the heating pipe and also the habitation battery.
Anything like that to investigate ?


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hymer Batery*

Surly if there had ever been a battery under the seat, there would be a pair of terminals, that connected it..


----------



## Tanex (Mar 27, 2016)

rayrecrok said:


> On my Hymer there are two leisure batteries, one under the passenger seat and one under the drivers seat... plus one I had fitted under side bench, all three bought together with the same output and fitted by a Hymer dealer in Huddersfield..
> 
> It would be strange for there not to be a habitation battery, maybe a previous owner took it out to save buying a new one, which would make him "daft like brush!"..
> 
> ray.


 Maybe but he has left no sign of cabling or holes or ANYTHING

Think i will just use that space under the passengers seat and add a battery or two


----------



## Tanex (Mar 27, 2016)

Tavira said:


> Surly if there had ever been a battery under the seat, there would be a pair of terminals, that connected it..


Agreed but No . Virgin space with no entry holes for cables.


----------



## Tanex (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes under the font drivers seat. (LHD) I think I will just do a fresh install. Take out the passengers seat and put them there. Have a 3kw Victron in the compartment through the wall so that is handy. Have looked everywhere for the second battery or signs as to where it EVER was. Nothing..Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Tanex (Mar 27, 2016)

bc109 said:


> My Hymer 550 has a weird tier of small shelves behind the driver's seat which hides the heating pipe and also the habitation battery.
> Anything like that to investigate ?


 Wel I found it... Burrowed down under the Bed and in front of the water tank and under a plywood sheet and found it.. May well be dead but at least it is there and solved. Manual was not use.


----------



## Tanex (Mar 27, 2016)

Well here is what I found .Can onlt assume they are well past being of any use as previous owner did not think it had any. Do those codes mean anything. Would be interesting to date them. Put two 120AH in there and they fit


----------

